# New: PurseForum Community App



## Vlad

At last, after a few years of being app-less, we're excited to offer a new, free app to our PurseForum members.




The PurseForum Community app is now available on the Apple iOS App Store for iPhone and iPads or as an Android app on the Google Play store for download. Log in with your regular TPF credentials, and you're all set!

Take it for a spin! Let me know in this thread if you have any questions. 

Make sure you allow notifications to get TPF notifications if you're quoted or received a private message.

Cheers!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Vlad said:


> At last, after a few years of being app-less, we're excited to offer a new, free app to our PurseForum members.
> 
> View attachment 5649477
> 
> 
> The PurseForum Community app is now available on the Apple iOS App Store for iPhone and iPads or as an Android app on the Google Play store for download. Log in with your regular TPF credentials, and you're all set!
> 
> Take it for a spin! Let me know in this thread if you have any questions.
> 
> Make sure you allow notifications to get TPF notifications if you're quoted or received a private message.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks! Posting now from the new app on Android


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I was just wondering what ever happened to the pf app from years back!

Currently posting from the app!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Is there any reason that I can’t like posts? The ‘like’s are all greyed out.


----------



## allanrvj

I love that the dark mode is automatic unlike here on the website where you have to manually switch it on/off.


----------



## allanrvj

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Is there any reason that I can’t like posts? The ‘like’s are all greyed out.
> 
> View attachment 5649490


I thought it was only because you are saying you cannot like your own post, but apparently it's greyed out on the other ones as well. I see it now.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

allanrvj said:


> I thought it was only because you are saying you cannot like your own post, but apparently it's greyed out on the other ones as well. I see it now.


Haha! Right! It’s on others as well!

ETA: I can like posts now. I think it was because I was a guest(?) but can still post from my user name? Idk. It’s going to take me a while to figure this out. 

Now where are the notifications . I need watch the tutorial


----------



## bag-princess

is it supposed to be a blank hotpink square???


----------



## allanrvj

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Haha! Right! It’s on others as well!
> 
> ETA: I can like posts now. I think it was because I was a guest(?) but can still post from my user name? Idk. It’s going to take me a while to figure this out.
> 
> Now where are the notifications . I need watch the tutorial


It seems like it’s losing authentication. The like button was also disabled for me and I found out I was logged out because it asked me to sign it when I wanted to start a thread.

It didn’t say in Settings I was logged out.


----------



## allanrvj

I tried to like or react to a post but the icons appeared like that.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> is it supposed to be a blank hotpink square???


I’d prefer hot pink instead of the tpf red lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

allanrvj said:


> It seems like it’s losing authentication. The like button was also disabled for me and I found out I was logged out because it asked me to sign it when I wanted to start a thread.
> 
> It didn’t say in Settings I was logged out.


Ahh yes that’s the same that happened to me. Seems like we’ve arrived to the party too early!


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I’d prefer hot pink instead of the tpf red lol


I have no problem with the color just wondering if something was wrong when I download it since nothing is written on it to identify it.


----------



## Cathindy

That’s pretty cool, a tPF app! Immediately downloaded it  I’m just a few minutes in the app now but as a software tester myself I got excited to provide you with some quick feedback   

I noticed not all emoticons work on the app yet and the like button is acting a bit funny 



Also could it be possible to make a separation between the sticky and normal threads like the web forum has? It’s looks a bit messy/overwhelming now




Thank you for the effort to make an app and keep up the good work!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Happy to see that the app is back, posting from it. Actually started writing this post on the website, thought I should do it from the app and it preloaded what I had already typed before switching over! 
Would love there to be a bag on the app icon, was that there when the original app began?


----------



## south-of-france

I can‘t log in. It directed to the website where I was logged in. It asked authorize? I said yes, it directed back to the app, and there I was a guest again. So I logged out of the website and did everything a second time, logging in again first. Still I was a guest in the app…


----------



## Vlad

south-of-france said:


> I can‘t log in. It directed to the website where I was logged in. It asked authorize? I said yes, it directed back to the app, and there I was a guest again. So I logged out of the website and did everything a second time, logging in again first. Still I was a guest in the app…



Yeah that is something I am noticing as well. I am having the developers check into it...


----------



## Vlad

bag-princess said:


> is it supposed to be a blank hotpink square???



I was inspired by the Bottega Veneta app and decided to keep it minimal for the launch version


----------



## JenJBS

Thank you, Vlad! Just downloaded it!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Vlad said:


> I was inspired by the Bottega Veneta app and decided to keep it minimal for the launch version


Nice! How can I change mine to hot pink. The brick red is not doing it for me


----------



## south-of-france

Vlad said:


> Yeah that is something I am noticing as well. I am having the developers check into it...


Thank you for everything!


----------



## V0N1B2

Vlad said:


> I was inspired by the Bottega Veneta app and decided to keep it minimal for the launch version


I hope your app will have better reviews than theirs and there won’t be a 40% increase by this time next year. 
Not an app person, but congrats on finally rolling this out, Vlad. It must feel good to finally getting it out there.


----------



## r luvs h

Hoorah! Thanks, @Vlad !


----------



## lill_canele

Thanks Vlad and team! I've just downloaded it and logged it.


----------



## lill_canele

lill_canele said:


> Thanks Vlad and team! I've just downloaded it and logged it.


And now on the app and responding to my message that I wrote on the computer.


----------



## pinky7129

YASSSSSS


----------



## snibor

Those who like it I’m glad.  I downloaded but I find it easier to read on my iPhone while not in app.


----------



## pinky7129

Is there a way i don’t see the previous of the threads, but just the title to make it easier to scroll through topics @Vlad


----------



## thundercloud

allanrvj said:


> View attachment 5649505
> 
> 
> I tried to like or react to a post but the icons appeared like that.


Same here! I'm on the Android app. I started guessing and selecting diff ones to see which ones gave me the reaction I wanted (ex: like, insightful, etc). LOL.


----------



## thundercloud

Also when clicking through a notification (for my watched threads), Android app doesn't take me directly to the latest post(s). It takes me to the latest page, but not the actual newest post (that I haven't read yet).

Thank you for bringing the app back, Vlad and Megs! We are appreciative of all you do for us!


----------



## ilikepenguins

I’m so happy the app is back! Thanks so much for all you do for this community Vlad!


----------



## rdgldy

Can’t log in. I give my info, it takes it and then keeps showing as guest.


----------



## bag-princess

Vlad said:


> I was inspired by the Bottega Veneta app and decided to keep it minimal for the launch version



thank you Vlad


----------



## lvbananas

As someone who was so sad that the app went away, some 2 or 3 years ago and as someone who occasionally checked the app store for any come backs, I'm ecstatic! Thanks Vlad!! 

I have just one feature request or perhaps it's already present - is there a way to change the default from 'community or media' to 'watched threads'?


----------



## maryg1

As others pointed out, I see funny emoticons reaction and can’t chose one.
When I click on a thread, I’m not redirected to the last thread I read but only on the last page I read and have to scroll down to find the new thread.
I too find a bit messy that there’s no separation between sticky threads and general threads.
Am I the only one that got white background?
And I would prefer a blank box for the replies and to be able to see the posts above mine while replying, just like the website


----------



## pinky7129

Anyone else not being able to see more posts/thread as you scroll down than what was first loaded?


----------



## september1985

yay the app is back!!


----------



## Megs

Thanks everyone for all of your feedback! I know this will be a work in process as we get your feedback and make updates! I know I’m excited to have it back as I have less time to be on the forum if I’m not on my phone, but now I can post all the time!


----------



## pinky7129

No photos are now showing up


----------



## nicole0612

pinky7129 said:


> Anyone else not being able to see more posts/thread as you scroll down than what was first loaded?


Yes, it’s the same for me. It opens to every thread; if I filter to “watched” then only about 5 threads load. If I filter to “following” then it seems to be every thread I have ever interacted with (liked a post in, etc). When I click on the threads, nothing visually changes to show that they are “read” and the date that shows for me is the date the thread was created, no mention of when the last post was.
That being said, thank you Vlad for this huge effort! I think I will just continue to use the website version on my phone as the kinks are worked out


----------



## Diorlvlover

Woot woot. The app is back!


----------



## momasaurus

So far no good. Every time I access a new screen I am back to being a “guest.” Also where can we see the THREADS we follow?


----------



## BB8

Just started using the app now. So far so good for me. One suggestion @Vlad , if the developers could reimplement the quick-action scroll up/scroll down arrows to quickly get back to the top or bottom of the thread/page being viewed would be awesome! 
@momasaurus : I was able to get to my watched threads list by going to the Menu on the bottom right-hand corner and choosing from there. (I am using Android so not sure if the Menu option appears differently on iPhones.)


----------



## nicole0612

BB8 said:


> Just started using the app now. So far so good for me. One suggestion @Vlad , if the developers could reimplement the quick-action scroll up/scroll down arrows to quickly get back to the top or bottom of the thread/page being viewed would be awesome!
> @momasaurus : I was able to get to my watched threads list by going to the Menu on the bottom right-hand corner and choosing from there. (I am using Android so not sure if the Menu option appears differently on iPhones.)


Thank you so much! This works on iPhones also and I think that solves the problem I was having. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## sparklyprincess

I am very happy that the app is back too!! I went from using TPF every single day, to maybe logging in once every 5-6 months, after the previous app went away.
I did notice an issue as soon as I started using this new app though. I was in the jewelry forum and could not scroll down because the page keeps automatically jumping back up to the top no matter how many times I try scrolling back down.


----------



## Vlad

thundercloud said:


> Also when clicking through a notification (for my watched threads), Android app doesn't take me directly to the latest post(s). It takes me to the latest page, but not the actual newest post (that I haven't read yet).



I will have to do some testing on Android to verify this. It should go to the latest, unread posts in a thread, optimally.


----------



## maryg1

Quite funny and it happened multiple times to me...
After I read a thread and click on another, the title is the one of the second thread, but the content is the first!
See pics. I had first read the thread  about H PR thread, then clicked on two other different threads. You can see the title is different but the text is the same.
And I can’t see my reply on the first thread, but I see my avatar on it so I definitely submitted my reply.
Reactions to threads are still not showing properly for me.
Thanks!


----------



## ari

Hi Vlad! Thank you for the app!
Is there a “back” button ?


----------



## Vlad

ari said:


> Hi Vlad! Thank you for the app!
> Is there a “back” button ?



You just swipe from left to right. It's iOS' default 'back' gesture.


----------



## sdkitty

maybe I'm not getting something but the app doesn't seem to work any better for my iphone than the website....I get notifications on the screen that someone has reacted to my most.  when I click on it, it seems to take me to the page but not to the actual reaction?
Is there some advantage I'm missing?


----------



## Swanky

sdkitty said:


> maybe I'm not getting something but the app doesn't seem to work any better for my iphone than the website....I get notifications on the screen that someone has reacted to my most.  when I click on it, it seems to take me to the page but not to the actual reaction?
> Is there some advantage I'm missing?



Not imo, I've always preferred just using Safari on my phone; it's exactly like my laptop.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> Not imo, I've always preferred just using Safari on my phone; it's exactly like my laptop.


that's been my experience...I figured it there was an app it should work better with the phone...


----------



## mollylope

Quick reaction emojis do not work on iOS app.


----------



## oreo713

*YAY!!!*​


----------

